# Alabama shore fishing locations ?



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

Heading down next Thursday (August 7) for my first shore fishing trip and want to make sure I have a good idea of locations available to fish. Below is my list of what I have found on Google maps and from threads on here. 

1. Fort Morgan (unfortunatly doesn't open till 0800 and I want to be fishing by first light)
2. West Pass (on 182), though not sure how far down the beach I can walk...assuming beach in this area is private property.
3. Public area 1/4 mile east of Bahama Bob's Beachside Cafe. Not sure if there are posted hours here?
4. Gulf Shores Pier (backup plan if conditions are bad).
5. Parking lot (beach side) across from Gulf State Park...not sure this is open to public?
6. Parking area just east (1/4 mile) of Live Bait Restaurant.
7. Parking lot just east of The Shoppes at Palm Point.
8. Perdido Pass (not sure which side yet, assuming both are considered Alabama)
9. Bama side of Perdido Key.

My plan is to drive down Thursday (from North Alabama), get camp setup, then if there is time go scout out where I plan to fish the next day...maybe even fish a little. As of right now I plan on picking up some fresh dead shrimp to start with and catch some sand fleas if possible. Not sure if it's worth the money but I also plan to pick up a pack of DOA Shrimp and a pack of Gulp Swimming Mullet...those two soft plastics seem to be spoke alot about here.

I've read several recent post about grass being really bad in certain areas. So any input on locations (grass, closures, hours) or fishing plan would be much appreciated. Hoping for nice clear water.

Thanks,
SD


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

1. Just as you get to Ft Morgan take a left on the 'no name' road but watch out for deteriorating asphalt and dropoff, but it gives you early morning beach access ;-)

2. West Pass (Little Lagoon Pass Park is closed while they build a new bridge and gulf access is limited). Try 13th St access 1/4 east ;-)

3. 2nd Street public access should be open (get there EARLY to fish ;-)
You also have public access parking @ 4th & 6th Sts.

4. GSPPier (open 24-7 now) 
you can fish the beach +100 yards either side of the pier but swimmers get in the water after 9am ;-)

5. Not accessible (CLOSED) 
But try the public parking & boardwalk 1/4 mile east @ Co Rd 2 (Campground Road) or the Pavillion 1/2 mile east ;-)

6. GSPark Romar Beach is open at daybreak, but loads up with swimmers from surrounding condos by 9 am, so fish early ;-)

7. GSPark Cotton Bayou is open at daybreak, a pretty good spot but gets many swimmers by mod morning, so (again) fish early ;-)

8. Perdido Pass West (Alabama Point) park west of The Gulf Restaurant, walk down to seawall, walk west along seawall to jetty and out on the sand (1/4 mile) good fishing though ;-)
Perdido Pass eastside (formerly GSPark Florida Point, now called Alabama Point East).
Take boardwalk out near east jetty, it's ALL in Alabama and good fishing ;-)

9. Orange Beach Public Access (1/4 mile east of Perdido Pass Bridge turnoff)
again get there early, the swimmers like it too ;-)

Hope this helps! Good luck!!


----------



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

Pier#r,
Thanks for the great input! That helps tremendously. Hopfully, I'll have plenty of pictures to post when I get back.

SD


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Correction on your #2 David, Little Lagoon Pass IS open and they just adjusted the parking lot a bit. You can't fish the walls of the pass but you can wade around the outside of the pass as well as wade fish the lagoon side


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, you can fish the Lagoon OK from the temporary parking lot
but legally you can't access the gulf side without trespassing on private property.
That's why I mentioned 13th St ;-)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sd,
don't forget to get a saltwater license. 3-day visitor or 7-day visitor. 

jack


----------



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder jack2...and the clarification Chris V.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pier#r said:


> Yep, you can fish the Lagoon OK from the temporary parking lot
> but legally you can't access the gulf side without trespassing on private property.
> That's why I mentioned 13th St ;-)


They have a narrow path bordered off. It's easy to overlook though


----------



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

Had a great time, caught one really nice one along with several cats and an odd looking fish with wings and legs. I'll post a full report with pictures in the next couple of days. Thanks for the help.


----------

